# POLICE OFFICER - EXPERIENCED OFFICERS UMass Amherst



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

*About University of Massachusetts Amherst:*
UMass Amherst is one of the major public research universities in America. Nestled in idyllic Amherst, Massachusetts, the campus is consistently ranked among the top public research universities in the nation, and offers a rich cultural environment in a rural setting close to major urban centers.

*Job Description:*
The UMass Amherst Police Department periodically accepts applications from experienced police officers in order to establish a list of eligible persons for future employment.
*DUTIES OF POSITION:*
Under direct supervision patrols an assigned area for the purpose of enforcing state laws relative to the prevention of crime, the apprehension of offenders, the protection of property and persons, the preservation of public peace, and the control of traffic; performs investigative duties, and related work as assigned.
*Requirements:*
*MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:*
All applicants must possess a full-time (22 Week) Municipal Police academy Certification or be able to obtain a waiver from the Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Committee before being considered.
Possess a valid Massachusetts driver's license.
Possess a Class A License to carry a firearm at the time of appointment.
Successfully complete an in-house 14 week field training program.
Ability to work at any hour and in all weather conditions.
High School graduate or equivalent.
*
Additional Information:*
*BASE SALARY: *$45,813 to $60,828 determined by the candidate's prior years of full-time employment as a police officer. State benefits including health insurance and tuition reimbursement.
Additional compenstion: uniform allowance ($1,000 annual), shift differential ($40/week) and generous overtime opportunities (rates: $33-$50/hr).

The University of Massachusetts is committed to a policy of equal opportunity without regard to race, color, religion, gender, gender identity or expression, age, sexual orientation, national origin, ancestry, disability, military status, or genetic information in employment, admission to and participation in academic programs, activities, and services, and the selection of vendors who provide services or products to the University. To fulfill that policy, the University of Massachusetts is further committed to a program of affirmative action to eliminate or mitigate artificial barriers and to increase opportunities for the recruitment and advancement of qualified minorities, women, persons with disabilities, and covered veterans. It is the policy of the University of Massachusetts to comply with the applicable federal and state statutes, rules, and regulations concerning equal opportunity and affirmative action.
*
Application Instructions:*
To apply, complete a University job application and attach a cover letter, resume, and Academic Certification.
*APPLICATION PROCESS INCLUDES:*
Academy Certification
UMPD Board Interview
Chief of Police Interview
Conditional offer of Employment
Background Investigation
Psychological Written Exam and Inteview
Medical Examination
In accordance with state law, no applicant who has been convicted of a felony can be appointed as a Police Officer.
* On-Campus applicants are defined as Amherst Campus non-student employees*


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Uh-Oh- big head Ed's report must be coming out from the Blarney Blowout. Looks like there'll be some openings!


----------

